# Tune needed for big turbo upgrade?



## Champagne_cruze (Dec 2, 2019)

Wondering if I would need a tune or any internal engine upgrades for the big turbo upgrade from zzp?


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Champagne_cruze said:


> Wondering if I would need a tune or any internal engine upgrades for the big turbo upgrade from zzp?


I was unaware ZZP offered a turbo upgrade for the Diesel engine. You sure you’re in the right place?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Champagne_cruze said:


> Wondering if I would need a tune or any internal engine upgrades for the big turbo upgrade from zzp?


Welcome Aboard!

List what your vehicle is for the best answers.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

